# legality of barbed wire?



## sisterjoan (9 Oct 2014)

I want to know if there are any legal issues with putting barbed wire on a fence that backs onto a field/trees? There are other houses nearby - it is an estate but none behind?


----------



## Branz (9 Oct 2014)

I cant speak on the exact point you ask but I do recall a case in Dublin many years ago where a widow put spikes on her back wall to stop people climbing over to retrieve footballs that were kicked over the wall.
An individual became entangled in the spikes and he sued and won damages so .....


----------



## lucozade (9 Oct 2014)

Wouldn't see that been an issue. I think the case had a very specific set of circumstances which possibly don't apply here. Are there people coming coming in over the fence that you want to put up the barbed wire or is it to keep out farm animals???...


----------



## Branz (9 Oct 2014)

lucozade said:


> Wouldn't see that been an issue. I think the case had a very specific set of circumstances which possibly don't apply here. ..


I agree 100%. 
The OP needs to explain what is meant by 
barbed wire on a fence.
What sort of fence?
How high?
Who erected the fence?
whats the issue at hand?

As its a boundary issue
http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2009/en/act/pub/0027/sec0043.html#sec43
will apply


----------



## sisterjoan (10 Oct 2014)

Dogs and their poo and digging up my back yard is the problem.
I put up the fence, it's been there for years. The wire would be used as a deterrent.


----------



## DirectDevil (17 Oct 2014)

Additionally, make sure that the wire is obvious to see and not hidden. If hidden it could constitute a trap and that attracts liability.


----------



## Tired Paul (18 Oct 2014)

I've seen fences in residential areas with the wire clearly on view plus a few houses with a sign ( discreetly ) placed on the fence warning of the  presence of barb wire on the fences.


----------



## rob oyle (18 Oct 2014)

My grandmother in England had carpet-holding strips (that metal strip that can be used instead of glue to hold carpet tight on a floor) installed along the top of the 6ft wooden fence around her back garden. It was invisible from either side as it ran along the top of the fence. One day when she was out someone tried to climb over the fence and caught his fingers on the strip... would have been painful if he had all his weight on them. Anyway, he didn't stick around or sue for damages but he gave the fence an almighty hammering before he left!


----------

